# classic Ipod 160gb shows nothing ?!?



## rudy13 (Jan 11, 2016)

bought a new album , so plugged in the ipod to synch it....
windows tells me there's a " problem with this drive " and it did not open in I tunes ....
so , unplugged all, re-started ...did it all again = same
so, allowed windows to fix it ...this deleted my music ... o k, so now have to resynch the Entire library
which I did , and which the screen told me had completed ...2 hours later .... pull out the Ipod and it says
No Music ....no nothing ..... restored the Ipod, did it all over again ...same thing !!! ?
the ipod shows space being used ...just nothing to work with ?!?!?

help


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

rudy13 said:


> bought a new album , so plugged in the ipod to synch it....
> windows tells me there's a " problem with this drive " and it did not open in I tunes ....
> so , unplugged all, re-started ...did it all again = same
> so, allowed windows to fix it ...this deleted my music ... o k, so now have to resynch the Entire library
> ...


You say it didn't open in iTunes? Did iTunes recognize the iPod? Have you tried a hard reset?


----------



## rudy13 (Jan 11, 2016)

did all the other options 2 weeks ago ...
the drive tested out bad ...needed to get another unit .... 
thanx


----------

